# Anyone move WITHOUT boxes?



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Not sure if I should put this in green living or r,r,r. So mods move me if I need to be.









We are not moving anytime soon, but probably in the next 2 years or so. I was sitting in my living room thinking about how we would even go about packing. I'm not sure how I feel about using so many cardboard boxes. When we moved to our current home I couldn't get over the waste. Not only that, but it personally seems a little easier if we were to move WITHOUT packing everything. Just move the furniture, then all the little things and set everything up. It would cost a little more time, but yeah.

Has anyone moved their home without using boxes?


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

I honestly don't think it's possible but I do think the boxes can be used and used over and over again. Look on freecycle and Craigs List. So many people put their moving boxes there for free of for a small price. Go to stores and ask if you can take boxes then when you have moved offer them on fc or cl.
I am all about reducing but I think boxes will protect your possessions durring a move or prevent small items from being lost (which would cause waste or the need to rebuy). Look after the boxes while you have them then make them available to someone else!


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm picturing the pioneers with a couple of trunks and then teh rest of one's posessions loaded up around. So I guess it's possible...


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I think once you started trying to pack you'd realize that you do need boxes.

I bought used boxes from uhaul, and kept them in my closet until a friend needed them, and now she has then until the next person does.

Unless you live in one room and have very few possessions like the pioneers, you will probably need boxes. And I'm guessing they used wooden boxes for their things.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

We've moved a ton and can't imagine not using boxes.... unless you could rent a moving truck for like 2 weeks in a row to load it up. But even then, everything would be insanly unorganized and scattered everywhere.

What we did a couple moves ago was invest in about 40 rubbermaid totes and use those for most of our stuff. It's even less environmentally friendly than cardboard boxes, but we still used them years later in our garage and thru out our home to store stuff -- plus we have moved two more times since purchasing them.

You can get free used boxes on craigslist, behind liquor stores, from hospitals, nursing homes, etc., pretty much any place that has things shipped in frequently.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

how would you move your books? stack them up in a uhaul? i would not want my books to be treated like that...they will get wet possibly, torn possibly, and just moving against other stuff would mess them up.

do you have glasses and plates? how would you pack those?

moving boxes are free for the taking on our free cycle or our local BJ's has boxes they give away.

im just not imagining a scenario where a modern home could move w/o at lest some boxes. clocks, vases, art supplies, craft supplies, bathroom supplies, etc.etc.


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

We've moved several times, and we try to minimize the amount of waste we make with our move. We do try to reduce the amount of boxes that we need by packing things in reusable containers instead, but inevitably we always need boxes. We always look for free ones that other people have used or get some from supermarkets. And they always get put on Freecycle & Craigslist for other people to use when we're finished with them.


----------



## Tangled Hill (Jun 6, 2008)

I think some things are definitely movable without boxes - bedding, clothing, some toys, etc. In fact, we've tied sheets into sacks and moved some of these sorts of items that way. For the things for which boxes would be helpful (dishes, books, small items, etc.), you could get used boxes from a grocery store or from someone who's recently moved. Then, when you're done, you can offer them to someone else via Craigslist or Freecycle.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

good luck with that!









I thought about this fleetingly when I just moved across country but it's just not feasible.

did you know uhaul recycles boxes? well they offer used boxes.. they also will buy back any unused boxes.

you could always post them on craigslist and pass them on (may be a good way to FIND boxes too) why not reuse them?

ETA- I also used LOTS of boxes from the grocery store.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

We used mostly luggage and milk crate type plastic containers. It took longer, but we were moving locally so would just do a room per day. I don't think we used any cardboard boxes last time.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, I agree about Freecycle and box recycling programs. People offer their moving boxes and packing materials on Freecycle all the time. You could definitely reuse somebody else's boxes and then pass them along when you're done.

I know that we could not have moved without boxes. We came to the US for Canada and now we're packing for a move to England. We were told that everything had to boxed and taped because of bugs. We obviously don't want bugs taking up residence in our stuff, but there is also a concern about bugs catching a ride to ecosystems where they don't belong. I'm okay with our stuff being taped up tight in boxes while it travels through the Panama Canal.


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

I saw a program on tv recently about a company that rents plastic totes like rubbermaid. You rent them for the time you need them to move. They deliver them to your home and then when you're settled in your new home, they will come and pick them up. I don't know how available they are around the country but I know they have them in NYC. That's where the program was from. Like everyone else is saying, I see them on freecycle all the time.

Kathi


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
We used mostly luggage and milk crate type plastic containers. It took longer, but we were moving locally so would just do a room per day. I don't think we used any cardboard boxes last time.

This is how we moved *locally* as well.

First we purged a TON of stuff. Then we used containers we already had- milk crates, rubbermaid, baskets, dresser drawers. Then we rented a truck to move the big stuff.

For a local move, over a few days, I think it can work. For something more substantial I think it would more difficult.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

For local moves, we've used boxes that were already used. We both work in food service, and beer boxes are awesome for books, dishes, and other heavy things. We brought home boxes that take-out containers and other supplies were shipped in to pack larger things. I've moved three times in the past five years, and I've never purchased boxes.

And....I gave them away on Freecycle to other movers when we were finished.

If you know anyone who works in a restaurant or supermarket, and they're willing to bring home boxes for you, then that's an option.

I also use laundry baskets as moving containers.


----------



## sugareemoma (Jan 20, 2009)

Get rubermaid containers from a thrift store for things that need a rigid container and get duffelbags for other items. I moved out of a studio apartment without using boxes before but I had only a little bit of stuff. I used those two options and a ton of those $1 reusable grocery bags!


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I think it is possible for short distance moves- depending on what you have- tp go box free.

Last time we moved it was a fairly short distance. We didn't do it all in one day.
We had a couple of boxes that we used to transport books and dishes and we immediately unpacked items and brought them back to pack more items. We were going to the house anyway to do work on it so it wasn't an extra trip.
We used our laundry baskets, drawers, luggage, trash can, plastic storage boxes, etc. We didn't really need to pack super great since it was such a short distance.
We break down and store our boxes for the next move.


----------



## alinajoy (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is the green moving company:

http://earthfriendlymoving.com/greenbox/

all the best
alina


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

When we moved in together we didn't use boxes, just luggage. We moved from the barracks into an apartment though so not a lot to move. Next move was 200 ft (we moved from a one bedroom to a two bedroom), again didn't use boxes. Next move was to another country so definetly had to use boxes. Next was about 30 minutes away and again I couldn't imagine doing it without boxes.

I guess it depends on the distance and what stuff you are moving. A couple (or a single person) without children moving a short distance could probably do it no problem. Add kids into the mix or a long distance move and I don't think it would be doable. Not without a lot of disorganization and probably a bunch of stuff getting ruined.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

When we moved we borrowed hard plastic totes from the health food store. They get their big freight shipments in them. We returned them a week later. It worked awesome! We had a friend that worked at the store- so they loaned them to us no problem. I am not sure if it would be as easy otherwise- but it is worth a shot!


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

We have moved without boxes... it takes a lot more car trips back and forth (we packed things into baskets/ boxes we already owned and unloaded them directly onto the floor -- so I can't imagine doing that with a toddler! LOL) and is slightly more of a PITA, but my husband prefers moving that way -- mabe b/c most of our other moves have been cross-continent!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisyael* 
We have moved without boxes... it takes a lot more car trips back and forth (we packed things into baskets/ boxes we already owned and unloaded them directly onto the floor -- so I can't imagine doing that with a toddler! LOL) and is slightly more of a PITA, but my husband prefers moving that way -- mabe b/c most of our other moves have been cross-continent!









:


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I haven't but I do know some people that did. They bought the house down the street from where they WERE living, so they just everything as is- no packing..

That said, our freecycle offers cardboard boxes all the time... use them and offer them up again! We moved last year and I didn't throw a single box away.

Some DO get damaged in transit, but all of ours were still sturdy when we were done. But then, most of our boxes came from high schools (the kind that reams of paper come in).


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by mysticmomma & woodchick
We used mostly luggage and milk crate type plastic containers. It took longer, but we were moving locally so would just do a room per day. I don't think we used any cardboard boxes last time.

This is how we moved *locally* as well.

First we purged a TON of stuff. Then we used containers we already had- milk crates, rubbermaid, baskets, dresser drawers. Then we rented a truck to move the big stuff.

For a local move, over a few days, I think it can work. For something more substantial I think it would more difficult.
Yup, this is what we did. We have moved 4 times... the first time we moved it was 2 hours away from the old place, the last time we moved it was an hour away from the old house. So, I guess all of our moves have been pretty local. I also use those nice boxes paper comes in. When they are done being used for moving, I use them for storage of things such as Holiday decorations, kid's & seasonal clothing, toys, and so on. When they get too beat up to be of any use in the house they get flattened and put in the compost (or garden if I am making a new bed).

We wanted to paint before we moved in anyway, so it worked for us to go up with a station wagon or pick up full, unload, paint and repeat as needed


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Wow, lots of great ideas. I think we will more than likely be going the crate route for some things, then just move the bigger things on their own. If we do need boxes I will check out CL first. We will be moving in town for sure, not long distance. So I think that would work perfectly, just take a little longer. Atleast there won't be a ton of paper waste though.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Don't forget grocery stores! You can get all kinds of heavy-duty boxes for free at most grocery stores.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

We moved without boxes and it was horrible! It was just from one apartment to another down the street, but it took so many trips in the car and was so disorganized. Ugh, never again.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I buy the boxes used off craigslist, or get them from freecycle (but you have to be fast, they go instantly.) Then afterwards, either sell or freecycle them again. You can tell from boxes we've used that they've been used many many times, by the writing on them.

We've only made local moves, so have used each box four or five times as we've unpacked them and gone back for more stuff. I can't honestly imagine doing it without boxes of some sort, but I guess it could be done if you have enough time. I'd also worry about breakages though.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I once moved only three blocks and I did it with about 6 containers which consisted of a couple laundry baskets and four boxes. Lidless boxes that I would fill up take to the new house unpack then bring back to the old place fill up and take the stuff to the new house and so on. My dad came out to help and we made that trip about 5 times a day a couple days in a row. Without his help I was only able to do it once a day and watch my toddler. Took me less than two weeks to do it all with my Saturn and one day renting a truck for the furniture. If it was a further distance it never would have happened that way though, it was a simple operating to put the dishes in a box wedge the box on the floor of my car so it didn't get rattled drive three blocks and put the dishes directly into my new cupboards.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Check out the 
 blog today for some ideas...and maybe some more will come in their comments.


----------

